# Have bike in France - where to



## WilliamK (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Trying to work some riding in on the run, in amongst some other family holiday activities. As you can imagine, limited time to escape as these do take precedents - or so the wife's eyes seem to indicate (if you know what I mean). But I can get out for some rides. I will be in these 3 places over the next month. Sarlat, Uzes and Antibes.

Can anyone help with some suggestions as to where I can ride. Happy to climb to earn the turns. Also happy to ride parks. 

If there is a shop with a contact, all the better. Just need to be pointed in the right direction I suppose.

Thank you in advance.

Cheers
W


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

I can help you with Antibes, as I live here. 
If you want to ride there is a lot to do. It all depends on your transportation option, as most big rides requires less than 1h ride.
If you PM your location during your stay, I can point you to some good tracks. 

You also have some bike parks which are just opened, as snow was late this year.

For LBS, you have two in Antibes: Top Cycles and Antibes Cycles, which are dedicated LBS, and chulanka which is a more moutain oriented shop (with MTB also). And also shops like Decathlon and Intersport (sport generalist).


----------

